

Lender 2.0: Kiva's Premal Shah - edw519
http://www.latimes.com/news/opinion/la-oe-morrison-premal-shah-043011,0,2683674.column

======
kanamekun
I thought this was a really cool idea:

Interviewer: A one-person, $25 loan can't achieve massive change, as did some
American CEOs who, in one act, preserved 2 million acres in South America.

Premal: Let me talk about what you might see in the next 10 years: [A] website
that takes photos of plots of land that need protection and sells the deeds to
the Internet community. In $25 chunks, I can help protect the rain forest.
Through Google Earth and GPS technologies, you could actually [see and] own
one square foot of land in the Brazilian rain forest. Someone will do this.

Does anything like this sort of "micro real estate" model exist?

------
ksolanki
Kiva is a great idea executed really well. It is great to see social
entrepreneurship gaining mass attention, thanks to inspiration provided by
Muhammad Yunus.

Also, hate to be nitpicking but should point out that a rupee has never been
worth less than a cent. _One rupee was worth less than a cent at the time._

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_the_rupee>

